# Concursos > 1er Concurso de Fotografía 2010 >  Ganadores 1er Concurso de fotografía MagiaPotagia (Oct/Dic 2010)

## Álvaro Oreja

Tenemos el placer de nombrar a los ganadores de la primera edición del _Concurso de fotografía MagiaPotagia_. Las imágenes premiadas, son:

El fuego en la magia: *marcoCRmagia*


Foto de presentación: *elgranmini*


¡Enhorabuena a los ganadores! En breves nos comunicaremos con vosotros.
Des de el equipo de MagiaPotagia, queremos agradecer a todas aquellas personas que han participado en el concurso, y animar a todas las demás a hacerlo en las próximas ediciones.

----------

